# DSG vs Tiptronic



## eyespy (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm interested in knowing the relative merits of each of these systems. I am not mechanically inclined and it seemed to me that the DSG would be a better system so why Tiptronic? Any comments on this one?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: DSG vs Tiptronic (eyespy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eyespy* »_I'm interested in knowing the relative merits of each of these systems. I am not mechanically inclined and it seemed to me that the DSG would be a better system so why Tiptronic? Any comments on this one?









the simple answer is tiptronic came first. Most Automatic trannys can still be shifted by the driver, Tiptronic just makes it look nifty. Tiptronic stills uses a torque converter to shift gears(slower and taps power)
DSG is a tranny that uses 2 clutches, even gears (2-4-6) are on one while odd gears (1-3-5) are on the other, the tranny will have the next gear up pre selected, and spinning just not engaged, when times come to shift , one clutch disengages while the other engages. the result is smooth uninterrupted power from one gear to the next...


----------



## zlt (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: DSG vs Tiptronic (gizmopop)*

I wonder how much the price difference will be between the DSG and Tiptronic?


----------



## jaegervwgti (May 28, 2002)

*Re: DSG vs Tiptronic (eyespy)*

I've driven both, and DSG is SO much better!(R32 DSG/ BMW3 series with Tiptronic) DSG is SO smooth that you can shift mid turn without up setting the cars balance. It's gear change is so fast that I almost didn't notice it at first. It really doesn't seem that big a deal until you get back into a regular car and then you're like "whoa!" And there really is no real power interuption 'between' gears because there is no time between gears. You can take DSG to red line and it will hold there for a little bit depending on how you've been driving. Tiptronic will shift much sooner and have the usual power loss/pause while it slugishly(compared to DSG) grabs the next gear. 
Also the paddles are great on the R32, aluminum, nice tight feel and placed just right. Also you don't feel as 'lazy' driving DSG as compared to tiptronic, because you have instant power control at your fingers allowing you to stay conected with the car by keeping your hands on the wheel (a massively thick wheel on the R32) and have the car deliver that power the instant you click the paddle, no more 'anticipating' the change or the 'drop back' in acceleration.
It's by all means a 'NEW' way to drive and I'm EXTREMELY frustrated that VW will not sell this in the R32 in the States!!!!!!


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: DSG vs Tiptronic (gizmopop)*

It must also be noted that CVT transmission is superior to both DSG and Tiptronic, as it employs fewer, lighter parts, but has been seen by North American market as too radical. "What, no gears?! How come I am not feeling when the tranny's shifting?!". Artificially introduced "shifts" and other gimmicks didn't seem to help the unwashed masses to embrace a product which is too efficient for its own good.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: DSG vs Tiptronic (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_It must also be noted that CVT transmission is superior to both DSG and Tiptronic, as it employs fewer, lighter parts, but has been seen by North American market as too radical. "What, no gears?! How come I am not feeling when the tranny's shifting?!". Artificially introduced "shifts" and other gimmicks didn't seem to help the unwashed masses to embrace a product which is too efficient for its own good.









I don't Audi is ready to give up on CVT just yet...at present it's only available in the A4 V6 right?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: DSG vs Tiptronic (gorilla800lbs)*

CVT has the advantage of no gearshifts at all, and if the unit has a wide enough ratio spread it can be used to get the engine closer to best operating speed ... BUT ... CVT's have higher mechanical losses than conventional manual transmissions (and the DSG is almost the same mechanicals as a conventional manual). If you have to transfer power from one shaft to another, it's really hard to get more efficient than a couple of spur gears on shafts that are mounted on ball bearings ...
CVT's get better fuel consumption than conventional automatics with torque converters, but I haven't heard of any that are more efficient than a manual tranny (and by extension, than a DSG tranny). Please note, the Toyota Prius does not count, it's "CVT" is an integral part of the hybrid powertrain and the hybrid setup is where its efficiency comes from, not so much from the CVT part of it.


----------

